# Anyone know the name of this fish



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

So i was at my LFS yesterday and spotted one of these guys. after watching it for a little while i had to buy it but i forgot to ask the guy what kind of fish is it. Can you guys help me out with the name or info on this fish? thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

please return that pipefish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> please return that pipefish.


 
I'm sure there's a good reason but why?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

because they as hard if not harder to care for than Seahorses.....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry, they are pretty fragile, your tanks pretty new, it doesnt seem to be in the best of shape as it is...
.. please research before buying.
it *may* possibly be an option further down the road, but please leave things you know you cant keep alive in the store until you have the set up to properly keep them alive. the less things bought means the less demand, the less demand the less things caught from our oceans.
- just my opinion.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I didn't know what it was until today. Thanks for the tip I will be returning the fish back to the LFS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

khacho2 said:


> I didn't know what it was until today. Thanks for the tip I will be returning the fish back to the LFS
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good for you for doing the right thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Romad said:


> Good for you for doing the right thing. :thumbsup:


+1. I wonder how well the LFS will be at keeping this poor critter alive? Most fishkeepers (LFS included) have no business keeping pipefish, seahorses, etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> +1. I wonder how well the LFS will be at keeping this poor critter alive? Most fishkeepers (LFS included) have no business keeping pipefish, seahorses, etc. Just my 2 cents.


i agree to that too kym, but unfortunatly they always will until we ( as in everyone ) stops buying things like that. if we lowered the demand, and maybe certain things were kept to special orders our worlds natural populations wouldnt be hurting.

and bravo khacho for returning it.


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

Where are you located? If you're anywhere near Northern Virginia I could help you get started with some of my livestock that I'm thinking about moving.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I'm in california
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

well there you have it then.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Is california bad or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

nope, I'm just nowhere near it.


----------



## Adam88 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is a pipe fish and also it is good in look and it is a nice good shot and image. I liked this image and others are also nice.


----------

